# Chinese Army (PLA) News & Discussions



## Lankan Ranger

*Chinese Army (PLA) News & Discussions (Strictly)*

The People's Liberation Army (PLA) is the unified military organization of all land, sea, strategic missile and air forces of the People's Republic of China. The PLA was established on August 1, 1927  celebrated annually as "PLA Day"  as the military arm of the Communist Party of China (CCP). 

The People's Liberation Army's insignia consists of a roundel with a red star bearing the Chinese characters for "Eight One" referring to August 1, the date of the 1927 Nanchang Uprising.

The PLA is the world's largest military force, with approximately 3 million members, and has the world's largest (active) standing army, with approximately 2.25 million members. 

Military service is compulsory, in theory, for all men who attain the age of 18; women may register for duty in the medical, veterinary, and other technical services at ages as young as 14. However, a draft in China has never been enforced due to large numbers of volunteers from China's huge population. Demobilized servicemen are carried in a ready reserve, which is reinforced by a standby reserve of veterans and by the militia.

The PLA is formally under the command of the Central Military Commission of the CCP; there is also an identical commission in the government, but it has no clear independent functions. The Ministry of National Defense, which operates under the State Council, does not exercise any authority over the PLA and is far less powerful than the Central Military Commission (CMC).

The ministry assures continuing CCP control over the armed forces, and its primary role is that of a liaison office with foreign militaries. The political and military leaderships has made a concerted effort to create a professional military force restricted to national defense and to the provision of assistance in domestic economic construction and emergency relief. 

This conception of the role of the PLA requires the promotion of specialized officers who can understand modern weaponry and handle combined arms operations. Troops around the country are stationed in seven military regions and more than 20 military districts.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*PLL05 120mm Self-Propelled Mortar-Howitzer*







The PLL05 (or Type 05) is the self-propelled mortar-howitzer system based on a WZ551 6X6 wheeled chassis. The system combines features of the conventional mortar and the howitzer, firing projectiles at both short-range, high-arcing ballistic trajectories and longer-range, less steep ballistic trajectories for indirect fire. The PLL05 has been equipped by the 127th Light Mechanised Infantry Division of the 54th Group Army since 2008. A track-based version of the system is currently in development.

*Design
*
The PLL05 uses a 6X6 wheeled chassis derived from the ZSL92/WZ551 armoured personnel carrier (APC) with steeled hull. The combat weight is 16.5 tonnes, enabling the vehicle to be airlifted by a Y-8-sized transport aircraft. A crew of four (commander, driver, gunner, and loader) are protected inside the hull with collective NBC protection system.

*Armaments
*
The main armament is a 120mm rifled gun, with no muzzle break or fume extractor. The gun has an elevation range of -4°~+80°, and an azimuth range of 360° (in contrast to the +/-35° azimuth range of the 2S23). The maximum range is 9.5km when firing the howitzer projectile, 8.5km when firing the mortar projectile, and 1.2km when firing the HEAT projectile. 

The artillery could also fire the rocket-assisted mortar projectile, which has a maximum range of 12.8km. The artillery is capable of both in-direct and direct firing. Fire accuracy is attained by a fire-control system, which allows three aiming methods: automatic, semi-automatic, and manual.

While the 2S9/2S23 is manually loaded, the PLL05 is equipped with a semi-automatic loader, which gives a rate of fire of 6~8 rounds/minute (howitzer projectile), 10 rounds/minute (mortar projectile), and 4~6 rounds/minute (HE-AT projectile). 

The turret is fitted with a cylinder-shape electro-optical device, which may allows the use of smart ammunitions like the Russian KBP Gran laser-guided mortar round. 36 rounds are carried inside the turret and hull.

Secondary weapon includes a Type 85 12.7mm anti-aircraft machine gun mounted on the commander copula. There are two sets of smoke grenade launchers in group of three, with one fitted on each side of the turret.

*Propulsion
*
The vehicle is powered by a BF8L413F 4-stroke, 8-cylinder, turbo-charged, air-cooled diesel engine, which produces a standard power of 235kW (320hp) at 2,500rpm. The vehicle is capable of a maximum speed of 85km/h on paved road and 8km/h when afloat. Two propellers are fitted at the rear of the vehicle for swimming.


----------



## unicorn

*Defense minister says China has 510,000 in military reserves*

BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- Chinese Minister of National Defense said on Tuesday it had reduced the country's military reserves forces from 600,000 to 510,000 men and women over the past five years.

China has also reduced the number of people in its militias from 10 million to eight million during the same period, said Gen. Liang Guanglie in an interview with Xinhua.

It is the first time the Chinese government has given the exact number of people in the reserve forces and militias. In times of emergencies, the reserve forces and militias can be ordered to assist China's 2.3-million regular troops, the People's Liberation Army (PLA).

Although China has experienced around 30 years of peace, Gen. Liang said the PLA has never relaxed its military preparations and vigilance especially at a time when "regional military conflicts can not be ruled out."

In times of peace, the PLA's reserves conduct regular military training and participate in non-combat military operations, such as disaster relief work.

The minister said the PLA had pushed forward military reforms in the past five years to build a more powerful military with upgraded weapon systems and high-quality personnel.

Currently, 80 percent of the PLA's officers have four years of higher education compared with 25.8 percent in 1998, Gen. Liang said.

To improve the quality of military personnel, the Chinese government has encouraged university graduates to join the armed forces since 2009. More than 100,000 college graduates gained their uniforms in 2010.

In the past five years, China has dispatched more than 13,000 United Nations-commissioned peacekeepers to carry out 13 U.N. missions around the world, according to Liang.

The PLA also sent professional units to Haiti, Pakistan and other countries and regions for disaster relief efforts and to give medical aids and other humanitarian relief, he said.

Defense minister says China has 510,000 in military reserves


----------



## mil-avia

Type 99 MBT : front, rear, top and side view diagrams :













Source : &#28023;&#22806;&#20891;&#20107;&#23186;&#20307;&#20851;&#27880;&#35299;&#25918;&#20891;&#26032;&#22411;140&#27627;&#31859;&#22374;&#20811;&#28846;(&#22270


----------



## no_name

The link you gave seems to mix both typr 98 and type 99 photos.
The article talks about a new version of type 99 (and 98, some people lump 98 and 99 together) with 140mm main gun.

Can you read chinese, mil-avia ?


----------



## no_name

This also means that this tank may use solely autoloader and forsake manual loading because 140mm shell is too cumbersome. This means that the crew may potentially be reduced to three.

The 140mm gun seems to borrow german design, and can fire AP rounds with 22 MJ energy, compared to 11 MJ for 120mm.


----------



## mil-avia

Type 86 tracked MICV :


----------



## mil-avia

Type 80 MBT :


----------



## mil-avia

Type 86-1 / WZ-501A amphibious tracked IFV :


----------



## mil-avia

Type 86-1 / WZ-501A amphibious tracked IFV :






Link


----------



## mil-avia

Inside a command & intelligence vehicle of Chinese Army :


----------



## mil-avia

Type 63A amphibious light tank being overhauled :


----------



## mil-avia

Type 63A amphibious light tank in landing drill :


----------



## mil-avia

Four photos of Beijing underground great wall :


----------



## mil-avia

Diagram of Beijing underground great wall :


----------



## mil-avia

Eight types of tanks :







Link 

Link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

MBT's of ten countries including China :






M1 Abram - U.S. 
T90 - Russian 
S90 (Type 90) - Japanese 
K2 Black Panther - South Korean 
Challenger 2 - British 
Leopard 2 - German 
Leclerc - French 
Merkava - Israel 
Mk1B Olifant - South Africa 
*Type 99 - China*

Link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

^^^ Japan has developed the newer type 10 tank (not sure if in official service)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Quick repair of tank damaged during Chinese military exercise :






Link


----------



## mil-avia

Chinese army logistics personnel assemble turret with IFV main body :


----------



## CardSharp

See this is the kind of important things that doesn't get enough attention when people are doing the futile "Oh yeah my nation can kick your nation's butt" arguments.



mil-avia said:


> Chinese army logistics personnel assemble turret with IFV main body :


 


mil-avia said:


> Quick repair of tank damaged during Chinese military exercise :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


----------



## mil-avia

Type 59 MBT top angle view :


----------



## mil-avia

Type 99 MBT :


----------



## mil-avia

Turret of Type 63A amphibious light tank:


----------



## mil-avia

Turret of Type 59 MBT :


----------



## mil-avia

Turret of Type 99 MBT :


----------



## no_name

Basically says that the basic turret design for type 98 and 99 are the same. Shape change module is given by the purple area and white tiles are add on armour that can be individually replaced. Air gaps in between can reduce vulnerability to shape charges.


----------



## mil-avia

Turret and shells of Type 86 IFV :






---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

Shells of Type 86 IFV :


----------



## no_name

Is that shell or RPGs? They fire RPGs?


----------



## mil-avia

China military import origins, export destinations and their volumes in year 2006 :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

"Damaged" tank being turned upside down and back in normal position by armored recovery vehicles during exercise (part 1) :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

"Damaged" tank being turned upside down and back in normal position by armored recovery vehicles during exercise (part 2) :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

Turret of ZBD03 air-borne IFV :






2552 × 1359
231.51 KB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Newer model of turret for Type 86 IFV :







Same model Type 86 and turret as in post # 20 : Link :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Eight types of tanks (part 2) :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Gotta love the PLA, God Speed to our Allies.


----------



## Broccoli

Anyone knows how the ZTZ-99A2 project is going?


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Broccoli said:


> Anyone knows how the ZTZ-99A2 project is going?


 
New Pictures






pretty far along if its on TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*PLA to conduct training drill in west Pacific - People's Daily Online* June 09, 2011

*A navy fleet of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) will conduct a training drill in west Pacific international waters in mid- to late June*, according to a press release issued Thursday by the Chinese Defense Ministry.






The press release said that *the training is in line with relevant international laws and is not targeted at any specific country, in response to reports saying that Chinese navy ships previously passed through waters between Japan's islands of Okinawa and Miyako.*

*"This will be a regular drill according to the annual plan (of the PLA),"* said the press release.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Pentagon warns of potential problems with militarily strong China - CNN.com


----------



## razgriz19

CGIs of WZ-10!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

PLA's large touch-screen electronic maps!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Whaa..is that tape ruler they were using? Should just have display scale.


----------



## no_name

New map for night reading has been developed for the PLA use. 

It emits no harmful radiation and is undetectable by night-vision gears.
It can store energy by absorbing heat and visible light and is waterproof, stores easily and can be mass produced.

In the past the PLA would need to use small flashlights that would risk exposing their positions.

link in chinese: ??????????????? ??????_????_???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

General &#24464;&#20809;&#35029; revealing some tid bits:


-PLA is certain to reduce to 1.5 million by 2020, with ratio of Army (inc. 2nd Art.): Navy : Airforce as 5:3:2. 
They would all be modernised force.

(me thinks by 2020 China would have enough budget to maintain a 1.5 million completely modernised force, but they will have large reserves and older weapons ready if necessary )

-ASBM is not rumoured but actual fact

-Chinese leaderships are not as soft as their public impression.

-First carrier has started construction (i think he meant indigenous not varyag because he used the word built)

-It would be conventional powered and use ski jump, to the disappointment of some fans.

-Ray based and mid course anti-ballistic missile weapons in advanced stage of development

Others:

(American Army commanders have to abide by weight limits. Overweight commanders are given 3 months to reduce below threshhold, if unsuccessful they would be retired) 

Took part in meeting with Kim to get him to come back to 6-party talks, the two got into a heated argument.


----------



## Broccoli



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - October 27, 2011: 
Pakistan  China Joint Military Exercise YOUYI-IV is scheduled to be held in mid November in Pakistan. The joint exercise, spread over a period of two weeks, is aimed at mutual exchange of experience and information through a comprehensive training programme in real time. Exercise will encompass techniques and procedures involved in Low Intensity Conflict Operations (LIC) environment. This joint interaction in form of military exercise aims at sharing and enhancing expertise of both armies in countering terrorism.

Exercise YOUYI which literally translates "FRIENDSHIP" between two countries started in 2004. Pakistan Army was the first foreign army to conduct any exercise on Chinese soil. So far three exercises have been conducted; including two in China and one in Pakistan. These exercises were mandated to boost existing professional relationship between the two friendly Armies.

It may be mentioned here that Pakistan and China enjoy extremely close and brotherly relations since their inception, which have matured and strengthened over the years. The forthcoming Joint Military Exercise YOUYI-IV will certainly pave the way for further cementing the existing bilateral relations between Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Determined Tiger

I like Israel tank, why China don't invent their own one bases on that design!? 

bedside, the Korean one is quite interesting!!!

outside question: what kind of tank Turkey army uses?


----------



## Martian2

(Source: Military Strength of China)

Rechoice, be honest, describe a plausible scenario where Vietnam can prevail against China militarily. Go ahead, try it. I thought so. It's not possible.

It's like asking Cuba, even with outside help, to describe a scenario where it prevails against the United States. It is plainly ridiculous.

As a Vietnamese, you should be glad that China is such a reasonable country. If China behaved like the Soviets or Germans, they would have annexed the northern half of your country by now.

Today's China is a near-peer to the United States with thermonuclear weapons, a $7 trillion economy, and growing around 8% per year. *China's military contains 4,092 aircraft (see chart above), 1,389 helicopters, 22,795 land weapons, and 562 total navy ships.*

Don't forget, with an $100 billion annual military budget, China is constantly upgrading (e.g. prototype J-20 Mighty Dragon stealth fighter) its arsenal and building more weapons (e.g. Type 99A2 main battle tanks).

Are you still holding onto the fantasy of the United States somehow fighting a war on Vietnam's behalf? You should read item #4 in my post below. In 1962, China's military technology was decades behind the United States and yet, the United States refused to grant India's repeated desperate requests for 12 squadrons of jet fighters.

Vietnam's probability of success against China, with or without outside help, is ZERO. What's the point of arguing with the world's third-largest thermonuclear power (e.g. at least 294 megatons of thermonuclear warheads) and second-largest military budget? Catch my drift?

*Four important lessons from 1962 Sino-Indian border war*

1. When the People's Daily newspaper publishes an article warning you to back off, you better listen. It is a prelude to war. The Indians ignored the warning from the People's Daily in 1962 and they paid the price of defeat in the Sino-Indian border war.

This lesson is applicable today to Vietnam and the Philippines. After the People's Daily, Xinhua, and Global Times warned them of military action, Vietnamese and Filipino provocations in the South China Sea stopped.

Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*On 22 September 1962, the People's Daily published an article which claimed that "the Chinese people were burning with 'great indignation' over the Indian actions on the border and that New Delhi could not 'now say that warning was not served in advance'.*"[37][38]
...
*On 14 October, an editorial on People's Daily issued China's final warning to India*: "So it seems that Mr. Nehru has made up his mind to attack the Chinese frontier guards on an even bigger scale....It is high time to shout to Mr. Nehru that the heroic Chinese troops, with the glorious tradition of resisting foreign aggression, can never be cleared by anyone from their own territory... If there are still some maniacs who are reckless enough to ignore our well-intentioned advice and insist on having another try, well, let them do so. History will pronounce its inexorable verdict... At this critical moment...we still want to appeal once more to Mr. Nehru: better rein in at the edge of the precipice and do not use the lives of Indian troops as stakes in your gamble." [38]"

----------

2. Chinese weaponry stationed across from Taiwan can be moved to the Indian sector. In 1962, China moved heavy artillery. In the current context, China can move 1,800 short-range ballistic missiles from the Taiwan sector for use against India.

Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Chinese attention was diverted for a time by the military activity of the Nationalists on Taiwan, but on 23 June the U.S. assured China that a Nationalist invasion would not be permitted.[30] *China's heavy artillery facing Taiwan could then be moved to Tibet.[31] It took China six to eight months to gather the resources needed for the war, according to Anil Athale, author of the official Indian history.[31]* The Chinese sent a large quantity of non-military supplies to Tibet through the Indian port of Calcutta.[31]"

----------

3. PLA's blitzkrieg will slice through the enemy's best troops.

Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*Marshal Liu Bocheng headed a group to determine the strategy for the war. He concluded that the opposing Indian troops were among India's best, and to achieve victory would require deploying crack troops and relying on force concentration to achieve decisive victory.* On 16 October, this war plan was approved, and on the 18th, the final approval was given by the Politburo for a "self-defensive counter-attack", scheduled for 20 October.[2]
...
At 5:14 am, Chinese mortar fire began attacking the Indian positions. Simultaneously, the Chinese cut the Indian telephone lines, preventing the defenders from making contact with their headquarters. At about 6:30 am, the Chinese infantry launched a surprise attack from the rear and forced the Indians to leave their trenches.[36]

*The Chinese troops overwhelmed the Indians in a series of flanking manoeuvres south of the McMahon Line and prompted their withdrawal from Namka Chu.*[36] Fearful of continued losses, Indian troops escaped into Bhutan. Chinese forces respected the border and did not pursue.[7] Chinese forces now held all of the territory that was under dispute at the time of the Thag La confrontation, but they continued to advance into the rest of NEFA.[36]
...
Western theatre

On the Aksai Chin front, China already controlled most of the disputed territory. *Chinese forces quickly swept the region of any remaining Indian troops.*[42] Late on 19 October, Chinese troops launched a number of attacks throughout the western theatre.[8] By 22 October, all posts north of Chushul had been cleared.[8]"

----------

4. In 1962, the United States rejected India's plea for military jets. Today, China is a well-armed thermonuclear power. What are the chances that the United States would be willing to supply India with a single bullet in the next Sino-Indian border war?

Sino-Indian War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Involvement of other nations

*During the conflict, Nehru wrote two desperate letters to JFK, requesting 12 squadrons of fighter jets. These jets were necessary to beef up Indian air strength so that an air war could be initiated safely from the Indian perspective. This request was rejected.* According to former Indian diplomat G Parthasarathy, "only after we got nothing from the US did arms supplies from the Soviet Union to India commence." [57] In 1962, President of Pakistan Ayub Khan made clear to India that Indian troops could safely be transferred from the Pakistan frontier to the Himalayas.[58]"

[Note: I wrote this post in another thread. However, the chart on China's military strength is informative and I decided to post it as a reference for everyone.]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unicorn

Chinese military video. AWESOME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

The next Sino-Indian war will be fought with Chinese cruise missiles, short-range ballistic missiles (SRBMs), and multiple-launch rocket systems (MLRS; 200 to 400km range). See excellent video below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Greater China

*China's growing strategic actions in the Middle East

2012-03-02 (China Military News cited from Reuters and by John Kemp) -- China's growing demand for imported oil, coupled with the development of new oil and gas supplies in North America, is set to transform the international security situation in the Middle East over the next 20 years.*

That is the inescapable conclusion from an arresting slide in a presentation given by Maria van der Hoeven, executive director of the International Energy Agency (IEA), at a seminar on the future of energy in Mexico City on Feb. 29.

Slide 14 shows how "changing oil import needs shift concerns about oil security" based on IEA projections of net oil imports in 2035. (here)

*U.S. oil imports are set to almost halve between 2000 and 2035* owing to rising domestic output from both conventional and shale fields, increased ethanol blending and improvements in vehicle efficiency. By 2035, the United States will be importing just 6 million barrels of oil per day (bpd), down from almost 11 million b/d in 2000.

*In contrast, China's oil imports are set to surge from around 1 million bpd to more than 12 million by the end of the period.* India's import needs will soar from less than 2 million bpd to around 7 million. Members of ASEAN will be importing almost 4 million bpd.

China will overtake the United States as the world's largest oil importer by around 2020, according to the IEA, with other Asian customers adding to regional import needs.

*China relies on the Middle East and North Africa for almost half its oil imports, in contrast to the United States, which sources most crude and condensate from other countries in the western hemisphere, with extra supplies from West Africa.*

The increasingly important commercial ties between China and major suppliers in the Middle East and Africa have been widely analysed. But China's growing import dependence also has a security dimension as it seeks to increase its influence in the region, which will undoubtedly lead to increased competition with the United States.

Following the end of the Cold War, the politics and international security of the Middle East have been dominated by the United States through a web of alliances with European powers, the Gulf monarchies and North African autocrats. Competition has come from Iraq (now removed), Libya (overthrown), Syria (engulfed in civil war), Iran and Islamist politicians and militant groups.

Primary U.S. interests in the region are threefold: oil security; a strong political, cultural and strategic alliance with Israel; and counter-terrorism.

Declining U.S. imports will not make the United States less interested in the Middle East. Oil trades in a global market. Regional developments still have the potential to affect the United States through their impact on prices. And the importance of its policies on Israel and counter-terrorism is unlikely to diminish.

But it will face heightened strategic competition from China and possibly other Asian powers as they seek to protect their interest in Middle East oil supplies. As China's import dependence rises, the country cannot afford to rely on a regional "pax Americana" to guarantee its most important source of fuel.

What form that strategic competition will take remains unclear and will be determined in the years ahead.

*It need not be boots on the ground. But China is already seeking to enhance its capabilities for projecting power through the development of a deep water navy and has sent warships into the Indian ocean.*

Like the United States and Britain before it, China will need to develop its naval capabilities to protect the most important supply lines through the Persian Gulf, the Indian Ocean, the Strait of Malacca and the South China Sea, as well as other supply routes across the Pacific.

On the diplomatic front, China's growing assertiveness in the region has been evident in its decision to veto a western-backed United Nations Security Council resolution on Syria, its blocking of further Security Council sanctions on Iran, and evident interest in the course of the confrontation between the western powers and Iran.

Secure access to the oil supplies of the Middle East is a matter of vital strategic concern, and its importance for China will only grow in the next two decades, as the IEA's chart shows.

*China will have to develop the commercial, diplomatic and military capabilities to protect its vital interests - suggesting the recent rise in Chinese activity in the region is not an aberration but the start of a trend.*

China Military News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*PLA Lightweight Laser Designator Rangefinder (LLDR)*





A Chinese soldier operates a LLDR during a live-fire air defence exercise in Henan province.

The "LLDR accurately targets enemy positions during the day, at night and in nearly all battlefield conditions including haze, smoke, fog and rain. It provides an unique capability to forward observers....

Using an eye-safe laser wavelength, the system recognizes targets, finds the range to a target, and fixes target locations for laser-guided, GPS-guided, and conventional munitions. This lightweight, interoperable system uniquely provides range finding and targeting information to other digital battlefield systems."


----------



## mil-avia

*Fifteen types of tanks and armoured vehicles :




796 × 1054 pixels 


Related link.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Interactive 3D model of Type 98 tank :








Related link.*


----------



## mil-avia

*From left : Chinese Type 59, Type 80, Type 98 tanks & German Gepard SPAAG : accurate scale :







Related link.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Type 59 tank cutaway view showing ordnance shells inside the host's body :




979 × 542 pixels


Related link.*


----------



## mil-avia

*Eight types of tanks :





Found this image recently. A much smaller version of this same image was shared earlier in post #16. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Type 80 main battle tank three views :




1960 × 1256 pixels 


Related link. *


----------



## NiceGuy

Martian2 said:


> Rechoice, be honest, describe a plausible scenario where Vietnam can prevail against China militarily. Go ahead, try it. I thought so. It's not possible.
> 
> It's like asking Cuba, even with outside help, to describe a scenario where it prevails against the United States. It is plainly ridiculous.
> 
> As a Vietnamese, you should be glad that China is such a reasonable country. If China behaved like the Soviets or Germans, they would have annexed the northern half of your country by now.


Dude, ask your real admiral how VN can defeat China easily first, before asking some stupid question.


> The program is hosted by Lu Jian and attended by Yin Zhuo, CCTV contributing commentator and military expert with rear admiral rank and Yang Xiyu, CCTV contributing commentator and a research fellow at the Chinese Institute of International Studies.
> 
> The program begins with a short video clip showing that Vietnam spent 3.2bn dollars to purchase six Kilo-class (Type 636) attack submarines and twenty Sukhoi (Su-30 MK2V) multirole fighters from Russia.
> ................
> On the potential application of the Type 636 attack submarines and Su-30 MK2V multirole fighters in the SCS, Yin replies that the Type 636 attack submarines can be a major threat in the SCS. *Yin adds that Vietnam has designated a submarine ambush zone in the Straits of Malacca for its tactical training.* Yin says that the Straits of Malacca is a shipping lifeline of many countries including China, the United States, Japan and South Korea. *"By designating a submarine ambush zone over there, it is to destroy the means of livelihood for everybody because it [Straits of Malacca] is everybody's lifeline,*" says Yin.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/chines...nam-get-sub-fleet-6-years-state-media-11.html



And you can also ask your General why he must retreat from Laosan mt. even when China was stronger than VN in 1992 and left 959 troop died in vain there.


----------



## terranMarine

......................


----------



## siegecrossbow

WZ-10 firing weapons:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## no_name

Small group of WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mil-avia

*Turret and main hull of Type 96 (aka Type 88C or WZ-122H) tank being assembled together, tracks to be assembled later :







Related link. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

no_name said:


> Small group of WZ-10


 


siegecrossbow said:


> WZ-10 firing weapons:


 
Soon to see them in PA with 70 in numbers. INSHA ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

If PAC has done some right decisions as well as have money then we might have done a JV in helicopter programs as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Anyway, using air power to smash Vietnamese air defenses is not necessarily critical. China can move into Vietnam in stages. For example, Chinese MLRS has a range of 400km. Therefore, China should destroy Vietnamese air defense targets up to 400km inside Vietnam.

For any short-range military targets up to 50km, China can use the PLZ-05 howitzer.

After weeks of softening up Vietnamese air and ground defenses, the PLA moves deeper into Vietnam and attacks the next 400km chunk of Vietnamese territory.

*PLZ-05 PLZ05 155mm self-propelled howitzer technical data sheet specifications informations*
















[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the post on PLZ-05 howitzer fact sheet and pictures.]

----------





China's PLZ-05 155mm SPH (self-propelled howitzer)

[Note: Thank you to "ASAT" for the picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Difference between the turrets of Type 96 and Type 96A tanks :




944 × 600 pixels





953 × 600 pixels * 


*Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> *Fifteen types of tanks and armoured vehicles :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 796 × 1054 pixels *


 *This image was borrowed by the Military Parity / Military Paritet (Russia) website from post #54 shortly after it was shared here in PDF. Related link : post #238 of AF thread. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

PLA Hong Kong Garrison&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*New Chinese domestic Kevlar body armor*

China has a new Kevlar body armor. As far as I know, Vietnam is decades away from manufacturing Kevlar. Also, the Vietnamese are too poor to import foreign Kevlar body armor. Hence, due to the overall overwhelming advantage in technology, we should expect a 10-to-1 kill ratio in favor of China.

China Defense Blog: PLAMC testing new VBSS body armor vest for boarding team

PLAMC [PLA Marine Corps.] testing new VBSS body armor vest for boarding team
Friday, June 10, 2011

Clear Duty VBSS body armor vest is being tested by the PLAMC for boarding party. It's made by a local Chinese private company. VBSS stands for Visit, Board, Search, and Seizure operation.

The CD VBSS is more comfortable and offers quick-release that the standard issued Type 06 body armor lacks. The quick-release is a life saver if a boarding team member fall into the water. All he needed it is just pull the quick-release to remove the vest (which will be loaded down with hard plates, ammo, pistol, comm & other gears) and swim to the surface.

The vest uses Kevlar material and has large SAPI size hard plate pocket in the front and back. --- Timothy Yan


























----------

This second citation on domestic Chinese body armor is about a derivative of the decade-old Protector series.

China Defense Blog: New Chinese Body Armor

New Chinese Body Armor
Thursday, September 23, 2010

It is based on their Protector line of body armor vest that had been around over a decade but this new version had probably borrowed many design features from US Interceptor design including the overlapping front, side adjustment strips, detachable throat and groin protector, more importantly, the hard plate pockets and MOLLE.

A note on the Chinese hard plate, since they don't have access to the material to make boron carbide ceramic, their higher-end plates use aluminum oxide ceramic but because the Chinese military is typically cheap-stick, most of their hard plates use ballistic steel, which is up to 3 times heavier than the ceramic plates.

Timothy Yan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Brand new Z-10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinoChallenger

Top Type 99 MBT

Middle Type 99A MBT

Bottom new light tank (for airlift, sealift and expeditionary forces)






Type 99A MBT






new light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinoChallenger

*Dead links, try again*

Top Type 99 MBT

Middle Type 99A MBT

Bottom new light tank (for airlift, sealift and expeditionary forces)






Type 99A MBT






new light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Nanning&#65292;capital of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region bordering Vietnam&#65306;







New Integrated Individual Soldier Combat Support System embedding electronic medical tag&#12289;miniature water purifier etc&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The pace of modernization of the PLA quickens&#65306;

The OLD&#65288;Type 04 IFV&#65289;






The NEW&#65288;Type 04A IFV&#65289;










Receiving new equipments&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Broccoli

New light tank without tarp covering the turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

Broccoli said:


> New light tank without tarp covering the turret.



hmmm, wonder if the good old type 96A is about to get a successor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

cirr said:


>



This Does not look familiar , can anyone help?


----------



## lcloo

Aeronaut said:


> This Does not look familiar , can anyone help?



Looks like a model to me. Notice the second road wheel does not even touch the tread? Also there is a steel rod joining front tread and all road wheels. I think it is built for movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

An armored unit of the PLA&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Armed police anti-terrorism squad&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Interesting terrain&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A new &#8220;toy&#8221; for the Army in the making&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

An outdated mechanized brigade &#65288;compared to other units&#65289;attacks on the Tibetan Plateau&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Obambam



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

cirr said:


>



What is that?


----------



## no_name

Tracked SAM vehicle, larger chinese version of this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 502A&#65306;


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*HJ-9 ATGM vehicle and Type 85 ACV / armoured command vehicle :







Related link 1 and link 2. *


----------



## cirr

Z-19


----------



## mil-avia

*Type 84 armoured recovery vehicle lifting the turret of a Type 96G tank :




2100 × 1482 pixels 


Related link 1, link 2 and link 3. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

PLA&#8216;s&#65288;note&#65306;not PLAN's&#65289;Comprehensive Training Ship inducted&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Why does the PLA need training ship?


----------



## cirr

Any foreign takers&#65311;


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

Lunch time&#65306;


----------



## cirr

Z-19s&#12289;Z-9&#12289;Black Hawk etc&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDYwNjI5OTI0/v.swf


----------



## Kompromat

Whats the displacement of Z-19 ?


----------



## cirr




----------



## fatman17

*Chinese whispers: anti-armour weapon development quietly achieves self-sufficiency*

In common with sensible practice elsewhere, Chinese industry has developed multiple means of delivering essentially the same missiles, offering man-portable, vehicle-mounted, and turreted variants of missiles such as the Red Arrow family. The first examples of the NORINCO Red Arrow 73 (HJ-73) ATGW were virtually identical to the Russian Kolomna KBM 9K11 Malyutka (Baby) (NATO: AT-3 'Sagger') 

[first posted on 08 October 2012]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

You need these to have strong armoured groups&#65306;







Does India produce these&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

no_name said:


> Why does the PLA need training ship?



I suppose there are so many new ships being build Type 054A and Type 052C/D that they need new crew to man them. You can't just take the crew of Type 051 or a Type 053 ship and put them on a modern Type 052C/D and Type 054A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

cirr said:


> You need these to have strong armoured groups&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does India produce these&#65311;



That's good thing, But, buddy, don't involve indian here, they will mess here up, we know what are their level, that's encough!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

PLAGF exercise in Hong Kong simulating urban area combat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Infantery exercise of Lanzhou military region...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Armored divisions training of Shenyang military region...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jobsikd

China is very strong country in all perspectives.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang Military Region's ZTZ-99 armored combined arms battalion drill with a new model of mountain offensive...

In some screens we can see inside a ZTZ-99 MBT.






Jinan Military Region's "*Armored -2012*" drill tests the joint air-ground precision strike capability...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Lanzhou Military Region's special force exercise in alpin area...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The second part of the previous video on the "_Sky Wolf_" special force of Lanzhou Military Region...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan Military Region's excercise to enhance helicopter gunships all weather combat capability...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Another infantery exercise of Lanzhou Military Region, very interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Guangzhou Military Region's armored divisions carried out a joint exercise...


----------



## hk299792458

We will be able to see this Z-19 soon, in a few weeks time, in the Zhuhai Air Show...


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

24 WZ-10 entered service to Guangzou military region in November


----------



## hk299792458

According to a military expert of CCTV, the price of a Z-10 is around 1/3 of an AH-64.

If we have a look on the 22 AH-64 brought by India with 1.4 billions USD, it means that each AH-64 costs to India 63 millions USD whereas the US amy pays around 20 millions USD per aircraft. 

What I heard is that each Z-10 costs around 100 millions RMB it means around 16 millions USD. Why the expert said that the Z-10's price is 1/3 of a AH-64?


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV has published one article and a video on *Z-10* and *Z-19* which are in service in Beijing military region and in Shenyang military region.

In the article, Link, they just described the combined training of Z-10 and Z-19 from Shenyang military region. However the only picture in the article is from Beijing military region.

And the video shows in detail what is written in the article -






The article from CCTV also mentionned the helicopter division of General Staff department of PLA that "_evaluates the performance of these new helicopters_". We can so guess that Z-10 and Z-19 have at least entered into service in 4 different divisions or military regions -

* General staff department
* Shenyang military region (_as described in the article and in the video_)
* Beijing military region (_as shown in the picture of the article_)
* Guangzhou military region (_as seen in Zhuhai Air Show, the Z-10 belongs to this military region_)

My personal analysis is that at least 120 to 160 Z-10 are ordered so far.


----------



## Oldman1

hk299792458 said:


> According to a military expert of CCTV, the price of a Z-10 is around 1/3 of an AH-64.
> 
> If we have a look on the 22 AH-64 brought by India with 1.4 billions USD, it means that each AH-64 costs to India 63 millions USD whereas the US amy pays around 20 millions USD per aircraft.
> 
> What I heard is that each Z-10 costs around 100 millions RMB it means around 16 millions USD. Why the expert said that the Z-10's price is 1/3 of a AH-64?



Cause they forgot to factor missiles and parts. The Apache does not cost 63 million per unit.


----------



## terranMarine

AH-64A: US$20 million (2007)
AH-64D (AH-64A upgrade): US$18 million (2007)


----------



## xuxu1457

LH96101: the 01 unite of the 6th aviation mission, the 6th mission belongs to Guangzou military region 




LH95111: the 11 unite of the 5th aviation mission, the 5th mission belongs to Nanjing military region

WZ-10&#65292; plan started in 1992, first fly in 2003, 2004 had 6 unites fly test, in 2006.01 weapon fire test; entered service at the end of 2006; 2009 mass process ;
now at least, Nanjing military region has one WZ-10 and WZ19 aviation mission(the 5th mission): No.LH95101-LH951**)
Beijing Military Region has one Army Aviation Mission(WZ-10 and WZ19 :28 unites), 
and Guangzhou Military Region has one WZ-10-WZ-19 Army Aviation Mission(28 unites), Nanjing milirary region also has WZ-10.

Guangzou military region WZ-10:









Beijing military region WZ-10 and WZ-19





WZ-10 in Nanjing military exercise:


----------



## hk299792458

A new video of Nankin military region's Z-10, we can see the HMDS...


----------



## xuxu1457

http://v.ifeng.com/mil/mainland/201211/8483ad6e-d0c0-4358-9d40-72d62ae33456.shtml


----------



## hk299792458

Air-defense exercice of Shenyang military region...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The use of accurate shooting artillery brigade command and auxiliary programs to enhance operational effectiveness...


----------



## hk299792458

The Guangdong border PTU's integrated logistical exercises held in Shenzhen...


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu military region's artillery put in service a new MRLS's reload system and saved 4 minutes per reload...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan Military Region army aviation force air cavalry upgraded with information technology...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Exercice of Chengdu military region...


----------



## hk299792458

Where they go... ?


----------



## hk299792458

Navigation training of a helicopter division of Shenyang military region...


----------



## hk299792458

*Lion-III*, an intelligent vehicule with automatic pilot, is tested on a 104 km long highway...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV-4 says that Z-10 has reached IOC, but we don't know in which region...


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang military region explores new tactics for mountain offensive...

We can see *ZTZ-99A* tanks, a small drone (_CASIC's *CH-802* or Xi'an *ASN-217* ???_), *PLZ-07* 122mm Self-propelled howitzer armoured vehicle...etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

hk299792458 said:


> CCTV-4 says that Z-10 has reached IOC, but we don't know in which region...


at least three region, Beijing, Nanjing, Guangzou


----------



## hk299792458

xuxu1457 said:


> at least three region, Beijing, Nanjing, Guangzou



Plus Chengdu now.

Yesterday there was an article from CCTV stating that pilots of PLAGF started to fly on a "_new kind of attack helicopter_" since November 21st.


----------



## xuxu1457

hk299792458 said:


> Plus Chengdu now.
> 
> Yesterday there was an article from CCTV stating that pilots of PLAGF started to fly on a "_new kind of attack helicopter_" since November 21st.


may be, 7 region will all get


----------



## hk299792458

China military development replies more and more on private actors, here the case of Guangzhou military region where part of the development are subcontracted to private companies...


----------



## hk299792458

Free combat simulation of Nanjing Military Region...

We can see that at least four *Z-10* are participating to the exercise.











Henri K.


----------



## sweetgrape

35mm antiaircraft warfare


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu military region's night drill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Coast defense drill of Shenyang military region...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Beijing military region armored division night drill...






Nanjing military region's artillery drill...


----------



## hk299792458

Joint exercise between China army and US army, simulating an earthquake occurred in the South east asia country, in which we find a chemistry factory and a nuclear power station...


----------



## hk299792458

Air defense drill of Guangzhou military region...


----------



## hk299792458

Z-10 from Nanjiang military region, video provided by a local television channel...


----------



## hk299792458

An amateur's compilation of Z-10 Thunderbolt official videos...


----------



## hk299792458

Decontamination exercise simulating biochemical attack suffered by a launch site of Second artillery ...


----------



## hk299792458

New kind of ecologic and intelligent estates are built in Guangzhou military region...


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang military region's drill...


----------



## hk299792458

A young military representative with a PhD whi is responsible in SRBM production's quality surveillance...

Very interesting to see how chinese SRBMs are produced, in this 20 minutes' video.


----------



## hk299792458

Can someone help to identify these missiles? I think there are HJ-8, HJ-9 and HJ-11 but not sure, and there are also two other kind of missiles as well...


----------



## hk299792458

This sergeant major from Jinan military region can carry out diagnostic with sound and vibration of engine...


----------



## hk299792458

Air defense drill of Shenyang military region...


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Z-9 can have a rest, before, they shoulder too much, My salute to Z-9.
Some Pics from Guangzhou military command region.


----------



## Beast

sweetgrape said:


> Z-9 can have a rest, before, they shoulder too much, My salute to Z-9.



Z-9 will be good for elite fast assault transport helo.. Dropping some crack troops into hot zone.. They still got many years to serve.


----------



## farhan_9909

can any chinese brother translate this for me

thanks in advance


----------



## farhan_9909

farhan_9909 said:


> can any chinese brother translate this for me
> 
> thanks in advance


someone help me with this


----------



## twocents

farhan_9909 said:


> someone help me with this



It's hard to read the tiny print but I'll give you a summary. It says that MBT2000 outperforms Arjun in firepower, accuracy, mobility and armor protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

http://tuku.military.china.com/military/html/2012-12-10/210881_2281087.htm
T99A2 tanks in mock excercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

ZTZ-99A in Shenyang military region's drill...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang military region's coast defense division in a drill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Armed police's women in a anti-terrorisme drill...






Shenyang military region's female scounts in a drill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

New recruits arrived at the Tibet, some of them have a lot of difficulty to adapt to local environment...






An another SKL (_State Key Laboratory_) on electromagnetic compatibility is settled...






Shenyang military region carried out a night logistic supply drill...






Nanjiang military region carried out also a logistic supply drill...






Shenyang military region's drill...






Shenyang military region's special force...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

twocents said:


> It's hard to read the tiny print but I'll give you a summary. It says that MBT2000 outperforms Arjun in firepower, accuracy, mobility and armor protection.



really?

i thought it has some tough details


----------



## twocents

farhan_9909 said:


> really?
> 
> i thought it has some tough details



Details are in the tiny print, too hard for me to read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

A helicopter division from Jinan military region carried out a drill of A-A combat, A-G attack...etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

*Xi orders PLA to become ready for 'real combat'*







_Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the CPC Central Military Commission, inspects PLA units in Guangdong province on Monday. Xi ordered the PLA to intensify its combat awareness in order to sustain military readiness. _


Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, has ordered the People's Liberation Army to intensify its "real combat" awareness in order to maintain military readiness.

Xi made the remarks during a three-day inspection over the weekend to the PLA's Guangzhou military theater of operations, a term usually used to emphasize the coordination and joint operations by forces in the air, land and sea, according to a news release issued by military authorities yesterday.

Xi also chairs the CPC Central Military Commission, the top decision-making body for China's armed forces.

China's People's Liberation Army, with 2.3 million enlisted personnel, is the largest in the world.

Xi asked PLA officers and non-commissioned officers to adopt real combat criteria in military training and intensify such awareness among soldiers.

Xi also reaffirmed the PLA's core task of improving its abilities to win regional wars in the information age and conduct diversified military operations.

"Bear in mind that it is the soul of the military to obey the command of the Party without compromise, it is the top priority for the military to be able to fight and win battles, and it is fundamental that the military consolidates itself through governing the troops lawfully and austerely," Xi told officers above the division level of the garrison troops in Guangzhou.

Wearing an army-green Mao suit during his inspection, Xi boarded a PLA Navy destroyer, the Haikou, and had dinner with sailors on the warship. He also examined an armored vehicle and observed a military drill.

Xi urged PLA officers and soldiers to maintain their loyalty to the CPC by studying and implementing the spirit of the CPC's 18th National Congress.

"The PLA should train the troops through strict discipline, always focus on grassroots units and further improve fighting capabilities," Xi said.

He showed his firm belief that on the way to realizing the great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation, the heroic PLA must carry forward the cause, forge ahead into the future and effectively implement the historic mission.

Li Jie, a professor at the Naval Military Studies Research Institute, said Xi's order that the PLA strengthen "real combat" awareness comes at a time when the country faces complicated international situations, particularly tensions in its maritime territories.

"Currently there are many unstable factors in the nation's maritime domain, such as the Diaoyu Islands and the South China Sea. We need to ensure that the PLA is getting prepared for any challenges," he said.

Li said the PLA has not fought for more than two decades. "If you compare the intensity of training between the PLA and the US Army, the PLA lags far more behind and the latter also had many real battlegrounds to fight on over the years," he said.

Li said the emphasis of the rule of law in the army is also necessary.

"It's true that there's a lack of law awareness among some PLA soldiers and officers. We need to enforce law in the army to ensure the authority of the country, as well as the Party's discipline system," he said.






_General Secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee Xi Jinping (C), who is also the chairman of the CPC Central Military Commission, examines onboard the Navy destroyer Haikou during his inspection at the Guangzhou military theater of operations of the People's Liberation Army (PLA), Dec. 8, 2012. Xi made an inspection at the PLA's Guangzhou military theater of operations, a term usually used to emphasize the coordination and joint operations by forces in air, land and sea, from Dec. 8 to 10._






_Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the CPC Central Military Commission, inspects PLA units in Guangdong province on Monday. Xi ordered the PLA to intensify its combat awareness in order to sustain military readiness._

Xi orders PLA to become ready for 'real combat'- China.org.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Guangzhou military region's air-defense reservists drill...


----------



## mosu

Xi Jinping orders PLA ready for &#8216;real combat&#8217;

2012-12-14 &#8212; Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, has ordered the People&#8217;s Liberation Army to intensify its &#8220;real combat&#8221; awareness in order to maintain military readiness.

Xi made the remarks during a three-day inspection over the weekend to the PLA&#8217;s Guangzhou military theater of operations, a term usually used to emphasize the coordination and joint operations by forces in the air, land and sea, according to a news release issued by military authorities yesterday.

Xi also chairs the CPC Central Military Commission, the top decision-making body for China&#8217;s armed forces.

China&#8217;s People&#8217;s Liberation Army, with 2.3 million enlisted personnel, is the largest in the world.

Xi asked PLA officers and non-commissioned officers to adopt real combat criteria in military training and intensify such awareness among soldiers.

Xi also reaffirmed the PLA&#8217;s core task of improving its abilities to win regional wars in the information age and conduct diversified military operations.

&#8220;Bear in mind that it is the soul of the military to obey the command of the Party without compromise, it is the top priority for the military to be able to fight and win battles, and it is fundamental that the military consolidates itself through governing the troops lawfully and austerely,&#8221; Xi told officers above the division level of the garrison troops in Guangzhou.

Wearing an army-green Mao suit during his inspection, Xi boarded a PLA Navy destroyer, the Haikou, and had dinner with sailors on the warship. He also examined an armored vehicle and observed a military drill.

Xi urged PLA officers and soldiers to maintain their loyalty to the CPC by studying and implementing the spirit of the CPC&#8217;s 18th National Congress.

&#8220;The PLA should train the troops through strict discipline, always focus on grassroots units and further improve fighting capabilities,&#8221; Xi said.

He showed his firm belief that on the way to realizing the great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation, the heroic PLA must carry forward the cause, forge ahead into the future and effectively implement the historic mission.

Li Jie, a professor at the Naval Military Studies Research Institute, said Xi&#8217;s order that the PLA strengthen &#8220;real combat&#8221; awareness comes at a time when the country faces complicated international situations, particularly tensions in its maritime territories.

&#8220;Currently there are many unstable factors in the nation&#8217;s maritime domain, such as the Diaoyu Islands and the South China Sea. We need to ensure that the PLA is getting prepared for any challenges,&#8221; he said.

Li said the PLA has not fought for more than two decades. &#8220;If you compare the intensity of training between the PLA and the US Army, the PLA lags far more behind and the latter also had many real battlegrounds to fight on over the years,&#8221; he said.

Li said the emphasis of the rule of law in the army is also necessary.

&#8220;It&#8217;s true that there&#8217;s a lack of law awareness among some PLA soldiers and officers. We need to enforce law in the army to ensure the authority of the country, as well as the Party&#8217;s discipline system,&#8221; he said.


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan military region's armored assault group grill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Tibet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Nanjing military region's drill...


----------



## hk299792458

The training of Z-10s from 6th Army Air Coprs regiment from Guangzhou military region...


----------



## hk299792458

A compilation of different video quotes...


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang military region's drill...


----------



## hk299792458

Nanjing military region tests a new training method for it's reservists...


----------



## hk299792458

A documentary on a division of 5th air corps regiment of Nanjing military region...


----------



## hk299792458

ZTZ-59D's training from Shenyang military region, the outdoor temperature was around -25°C.


----------



## hk299792458

Xinjiang military region's winter training...


----------



## hk299792458

Xinjiang military region's infantery training, under -30°C...


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang military region's drill with it's *ZTZ-99G* and *ZBD-04*.

Someone can explain the position of canon of ZBD-04 just after the firing? Thank you.


----------



## hk299792458

A new military documentary from CCTV-7, focusing on deployment and training of differents divisions in Tibet

Real simultaneous firing of at least 7 SRBM *DF-11A*...






Ground armored force, ZTZ-96A's repairing...






Infantry vs Scout






Air force's training

Direct Link

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Z-10 and Z-19 from 39th army of Shenyang military region...

All informations I have today show that the current number of Z-10 in service is around 50, and the production is ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu military region's drill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

hk299792458 said:


> Z-10 and Z-19 from 39th army of Shenyang military region...
> 
> All informations I have today show that the current number of Z-10 in service is around 50, and the production is ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The training of PLAGF depends more and more on simulator, this helps to improve the global training level of army.






Jinan military region's noght drill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Xinjiang military region's training...






Shenyang military region's special force training...






Ski training of Shenyang military region...






Tibet military region's logistic support division training...






End year evaluation of a young helicopter pilote from Jinan military region...


----------



## hk299792458

2 videos from CCTV on *Z-10* and *Z-19*...


----------



## hk299792458

A 20 minutes' documentary on a drill of sniper...


----------



## hk299792458

An armed police training center in Shenzhen...


----------



## hk299792458

What's that?...


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan military region's drill...


----------



## qwerrty

hk299792458 said:


> What's that?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> looks like wind tunnel testing of an osprey with new rotor blade


----------



## hk299792458

PLC-09 Howitzer from Jinan military region...






Shenyang military region's 10 000 soldiers go for outdoor training...


----------



## hk299792458

A new border surveillance system is settled in Xinjiang Jimunai


----------



## hk299792458

2nd artillery's winter training...


----------



## Sasquatch

hk299792458 said:


> What's that?...



China's V-22 ?


----------



## hk299792458

SWAT unit of Arko city in Xinjiang...


----------



## hk299792458

A short video from CCTV which speaks of the arrival of winter's supplies to the border guards in Tibet.

The video itself is not very interesting, but it shows 2 points - The road network is well developed in Tibet after 50 years of construction, even in 5000m altitude, especially in Tibet. And we see that the Chinese logistics capacity in these very remote areas has greatly improved compared to the 60'...


----------



## hk299792458

Xinjiang's border patrolling...


----------



## hk299792458

Nankin military region's night training in 2013...


----------



## hk299792458

Young recruits from Beijing military region...


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang military region's border garde exercice...






Jinan military region's special forces drill, we can see that new individual equipments are tested...


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang military region's armored forces carried out a winter drill...


----------



## hk299792458

Lanzhou military region uses simulator to train it's soldiers...






Artillery exercice of Chengdu military region...






New recruits of Chengdu military region are spotted..


----------



## hk299792458

Commandment's training of Lanzhou military region...


----------



## hk299792458

Training in Chengdu military region...


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan military region's logistic division training...






Lanzhou military region's training...






One of the infanteries in Xinjiang is in training...






Armored divisions from Beijing military region go for outdoor training...


----------



## hk299792458

Beijing military region's armies are preparing to start their training in the Inner Mongolia joint training center, where the temperature is currently around -40°C...






Night training of Chengdu military region...


----------



## hk299792458

The 38th army of Beijing military region arrived in the Inner Mongolia for a training session...


----------



## hk299792458

Firing exercice of HQ-16A in Lanzhou military region...






Beijing military region's 38th army continues their training in the Inner Mongolia...






And their IFVs, probably the ZBD-04A or ZBD-08, have fired with some gun-launch-missiles to destroy armored target...






Some additional trainings of 39th army's snipers under cold weather...


----------



## giant panda

99A 502A










































http://i.imgur.com/G9fJ9.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Beijing military region's artilleries started their drill in the Inner Mongolia traning center. We can see the firing of PLZ-05 155 mm self-propelled howitzers...






Outdoor training of Shenyang military region's scouts...






Jungle combat ability of Yunnan Province's border guards...






Henri K.


----------



## sweetgrape

WZ-10 and the pilot helmet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

18 Group Army


----------



## hk299792458




----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Food support of Beijing military region's armies in the Inner Mogolia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

WZ-10 from Nanjing military region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Z-10 from Nankin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Impressive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

2 videos from CCTV showing that Beijing military region's army carried out a winter drill in a training center located in the Inner Mongolia...











Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

MLRS Type PHL-03...






Chendu military region helicopters training...


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu military region's artillery...






Tactical C3I system using Beidou-2 to track the troop...






Psychological services to help new soldiers decompression...






Armored division's MRO...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Type 96G Tank pilots trainig from Nanjing Military Region...






One of the automatized logistic support warehouses of Beijing military region...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu military region's infantry training...






Firing training of Jinan military region...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Armed police's snipers...






Border guard of Paradise lake...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RIMPAC

xuxu1457 said:


>



WOW!


----------



## hk299792458

Training of Nankin military region during the chinese new year....






Training of 2nd Artillery...


----------



## hk299792458




----------



## hk299792458

Chinese paratrooper's drill...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Paradis lake's border guard...






Training of an armored division of Shenyang military region...






Training of young recruit of Shenyang military region...






Infantery training of Jinan military region...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

How Shenyang military region trains their ZTZ-99 drivers...






Always from Shenyang, a winter drill of joint armored regiment...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Guangzhou military region's special force in a drill of assault. UAVs are used in this drill...






Jinan military region's infantery training...






Mine clearance training of Chengdou military region...






A combat drill from Chengdou military region, some individual drones are used for recognition...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Second artillery changes their program of exam...






New decontamination equipments have entered into service in Shentang military region...











Training of Shenyang military region's special force...






Chinese army relies more and more on 3D digital cartography...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan military region's drill...






Henri K.


----------



## mil-avia

*Networked Haptic Interaction to Implement &#8220;Hand in Hand&#8221; Human Motor Skill Training for Tank Gunnery
Authors : Guanyang Liu, Keke Lu, Yuru Zhang and Lingzhi Liu *


----------



## mil-avia

*Two-mode System for Tank Gunnery Skill Training Based on Haptic Interaction
Authors : Keke Lu, Guanyang Liu, Yuru Zhang, Weidong Guo and Moyuan Zhou (ResearchGate.net)  *


----------



## hk299792458

*Z-19*'s night training with other helicopters...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Last school training for this new recruits of Shenyang military region before official assignment to operational unities...






Henri K.


----------



## mil-avia

*Two-mode System for Tank Gunnery Skill Training Based on Haptic Interaction
Authors : Keke Lu, Guanyang Liu, Yuru Zhang, Weidong Guo and Moyuan Zhou (buaa.edu.cn)  *


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang military region's special force training...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Exam of 2nd Artillery's drivers...






Training of soldiers using *PHL-03* is carried out mainly in simulators...






Exercice of an infantery division from Nanking military region, showing an increasing usage of Beidou-2 positionning system, UAVs and other means in reconnaissance mission...






Soldats from Chengdu military region trained with the new pontoon bridge...






Training of young recruits from Shenyang military region...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Flight training of Guangzhou military region...






Firing exercice in Hong Kong...






The Second Artillery Corps continues to build their "Great Wall" program, and this since 20 years...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

China PLAGF seems to be ready to step in South China sea. 2 transport helicopters from Guangzhou military region made a round in the zone.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

always wondered, why does Chinese helicopters open from the back and not like American ones that's just open on either side and can just jump out instead of landing and having to open hatch. 

BTW these Shenyang "special forces" How special are they cause they look like normal soldiers in terms of gear and no drones or anything accompanying them. Also are they good for land, Air and Sea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Genesis said:


> always wondered, why does Chinese helicopters open from the back and not like American ones that's just open on either side and can just jump out instead of landing and having to open hatch.
> 
> BTW these Shenyang "special forces" How special are they cause they look like normal soldiers in terms of gear and no drones or anything accompanying them. Also are they good for land, Air and Sea?



1) The Z-9 opens from sides. Also the Z-11
2) Not all special forces look special. Also, they don't need drones or all that gear, it depends on mission situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Fsjal said:


> 1) The Z-9 opens from sides. Also the Z-11
> 2) Not all special forces look special. Also, they don't need drones or all that gear, it depends on mission situation.



These chinese copters don't look as cool and one is even licensed. Maybe in another 5-10 years China will have it's own good troop transport helicopter and enough to be able to move large amounts of soldiers.

I was hoping special forces would be like Seals, or maybe the ones I saw were more Delta than SEALS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

Genesis said:


> These chinese copters don't look as cool and one is even licensed. Maybe in another 5-10 years China will have it's own good troop transport helicopter and enough to be able to move large amounts of soldiers.
> 
> I was hoping special forces would be like Seals, or maybe the ones I saw were more Delta than SEALS?



Seals use Submarine and boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

MRO training of 2nd Artillery in Tibet...






Sniper's training from Chinese armed police...






China peacekeepers sent to Liberia through combat equipment readiness verification...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Women in 2nd Artillery...






The first full women special force of PLA Ground Force is established today in Beijing military region...






A drill from Nankin military region...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Nankin military region's drill...






Henri K.


----------



## Kompromat

Thats a Pakistani soldier reviewing arms


----------



## hk299792458

Beijing military region carried out a navigation training with 5 types of helicopters, including *Z-8*, *Z-9W*, *Z-10* and *Z-19*...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Nankin military region had carried out an exercise recently, some *Z-10* participated to the drill...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Laser designator and anti-material rifle *QBU-09* 12.7x108mm






Training of Chendu military region's special force...






A joint exercice of several 2nd artillery's brigades...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Genesis said:


> always wondered, why does Chinese helicopters open from the back and not like American ones that's just open on either side and can just jump out instead of landing and having to open hatch.
> 
> BTW these Shenyang "special forces" How special are they cause they look like normal soldiers in terms of gear and no drones or anything accompanying them. Also are they good for land, Air and Sea?



Clearly, US army black hawk can't do that.






When PLA select the helo, they clearly see the advantage of Mi-17 with its back ramp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

PLZ52 155mm Self-Propelled Gun Howitzer System&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Nankin military region's quarterly exam...






Jinan military region tested to use civilian transport network for military use...






Shenyang military region continues to improve soldier's daily life...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

DF-11A and DF-15 in Gobi desert...






Shenyang military region's drill...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

So where is the development of Y-9 reached and is it better than C-130J30 and will it going to have a twin engine version like CN-295???


----------



## hk299792458

Night training of *ZTZ-96* tanks from Chengdu military region...






Henri K.


----------



## IamINDIA

i think more and more the Chinese military is trying to emulate the Americans, just my opinion.


----------



## hk299792458

The exercise of a pontoon bridge regiment of the Nanjing Military Region ...






Many new facilities entered service in Lanzhou Military Region, as * HQ-16A *, * ZBD-04A *, * ZBD-08 * (_ also called * Type 502G * _), * PGZ-07 * ... etc.






Exercise of Jinan Military Region, where snipers "_killed[/ i]" 4 counts of tank ...






Henri K._


----------



## gambit

IamINDIA said:


> i think more and more the Chinese military is trying to emulate the Americans, just my opinion.


Had to. Especially after Desert Storm when the PLA had to retract a report to the Politburo that predicted 'massive' American casualties for the price of victory over Iraq. Keep in mind that the Soviets and China were the main suppliers of arms and military advisement to the Iraqi military. So now when you examine the PLA, from the lowest rank soldier, airman, and sailor, to the top brass, you see emulations and adaptations of the American military all over.

The weakest part of the PLA is the non-commissioned officers (NCO) corps and this weakness is signature of every military that is more beholden to political partisanship than to the country, from the Soviets to China to charismatic dictatorships in the ME. I have worked with and trained military personnel from England, Spain, Italy, German, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, and Egypt. The worst NCOs came from the last three countries listed. They have little institutional authority and that gave them practically no autonomy to ensure the details of running a military are followed, policies obeyed, and problems resolved at the lowest level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sedqal

gambit said:


> Had to. Especially after Desert Storm when the PLA had to retract a report to the Politburo that predicted 'massive' American casualties for the price of victory over Iraq. Keep in mind that the Soviets and China were the main suppliers of arms and military advisement to the Iraqi military. So now when you examine the PLA, from the lowest rank soldier, airman, and sailor, to the top brass, you see emulations and adaptations of the American military all over.
> 
> The weakest part of the PLA is the non-commissioned officers (NCO) corps and *this weakness is signature of every military that is more beholden to political partisanship than to the country, from the Soviets to China to charismatic dictatorships in the ME*. I have worked with and trained military personnel from England, Spain, Italy, German, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, and Egypt. The worst NCOs came from the last three countries listed. They have little institutional authority and that gave them practically no autonomy to ensure the details of running a military are followed, policies obeyed, and problems resolved at the lowest level.



A very interesting observation, have you ever worked with Pakistan Army?


----------



## gambit

Sedqal said:


> A very interesting observation, have you ever worked with Pakistan Army?


No.

Many here understandably have not served time in their respective country's military and equally understandably underestimate the institution of the NCO corps. At the lowest level of the Army's platoon as an example, even though I am Air Force, the commanding officer (CO) is usually a commissioned officer of lieutenant (Lt) rank, and he is or should be supported by a senior NCO like a Master Sergeant.

In theory and analogy, the CO is supposed to be brain while the senior NCO and his immediate subordinates of lower rank NCOs are supposed to be the spine, translating the wishes of the brain into executable orders, and ensure that those orders are carried out. All without asking for guidance from the brain on the details on how to overcome problems. In order to do that, the NCO corps must be given a great deal of autonomy at the institutional level, meaning the NCOs in this smallest level of the Army must already be granted a certain amount of authority to give orders at the immediate situation without the need to seek consent from his CO.

I can remember to this day how amazed I was when I was told I could not give instructions to a group of Saudi F-15 maintenance techs that they could use a broomstick to replace a push/pull rod in a flight control system to get their jet flying again. That was an Aircraft Battle Damage Repair (ABDR) training. This is war so do whatever you can to get your jet in the air. Further, this was a technique proven by American F-15 crews and verified by McDonnell Douglas to be an effective interim measure. Gave the same training to the Germans and never had any pushback. In fact, the Germans became even more inventive. For the Saudis, they must receive higher up approval for such a radical departure from procedures. For the USAF, a mid-level NCO can 'sign off' a jet as combat certifiable. For the Saudis and the Egyptians, that approval must be from the unit's commander.

You can read the PLA's own admission of the weakness of its NCO corps here...

JFQ-62: Junior Leader PME in the PLA


> Building upon the limited reforms and dramatic downsizing of the PLA initiated under Deng Xiaoping, in 1995 President Jiang Zemin announced the Two Transformations that underpin the current Chinese strategy of Active Defense.4 *Initially based on observations of U.S. military conduct during the 1991 Persian Gulf War against Iraqand reinforced by lessons from the 19951996 Taiwan Strait Crisis, the 1999 Kosovo campaign, and Operations Enduring Freedom and Iraqi Freedomthese transformations directed the military to prepare for wars under modern, high-tech conditions, and to form an army based on quality, not quantity.*5 Both of these transformations represent significant shifts from the historical PLA doctrine and force structure that relied on mass armies of relatively uneducated peasants operating under the concept of "People's War."


The heavier the political indoctrination of a military's membership, the less emphasis will be on technical competence, and by the word 'technical' I do not mean how to use rifles or wrenches, but on how to use those things in the context of prosecuting a war. A senior NCO must be technically competent not only on how to use his own rifle but on how to deploy the platoon's rifles in order to accomplish his CO's wishes.

The US military's best quasi-secret weapon is its NCO corps.

Ranks of the People's Liberation Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If we go by what is currently known of the PLA, its highest ranking NCO ends at the Command level. But for the US military, it is higher still, the enlisted have their own representatives to speak directly to the generals and admirals:

Sergeant Major of the Army
Sergeant Major of the Marine Corps
Master Chief Petty Officer of the Navy
Chief Master Sergeant of the Air Force

The PLA have no equivalents.


----------



## Jango

gambit said:


> No.
> 
> Many here understandably have not served time in their respective country's military and equally understandably underestimate the institution of the NCO corps. At the lowest level of the Army's platoon as an example, even though I am Air Force, the commanding officer (CO) is usually a commissioned officer of lieutenant (Lt) rank, and he is or should be supported by a senior NCO like a Master Sergeant.
> 
> In theory and analogy, the CO is supposed to be brain while the senior NCO and his immediate subordinates of lower rank NCOs are supposed to be the spine, translating the wishes of the brain into executable orders, and ensure that those orders are carried out. All without asking for guidance from the brain on the details on how to overcome problems. In order to do that, the NCO corps must be given a great deal of autonomy at the institutional level, meaning the NCOs in this smallest level of the Army must already be granted a certain amount of authority to give orders at the immediate situation without the need to seek consent from his CO.



I think what you are referring to here is a Subedar Major, that is the term used for a sergeant major in Pak army. He is the senior most JCO and known as SM throughout the army. He is the right hand man for every CO.

He has a very important role in the admin affairs of a unit and also to maintain a Chain of Command.


----------



## gambit

nuclearpak said:


> I think what you are referring to here is a Subedar Major, that is the term used for a sergeant major in Pak army. He is the senior most JCO and known as SM throughout the army. He is the right hand man for every CO.
> 
> He has a very important role in the admin affairs of a unit and also to maintain a Chain of Command.


Notice the highlighted...

Sergeant Major *of the Army*
Sergeant Major *of the Marine Corps*
Master Chief Petty Officer *of the Navy*
Chief Master Sergeant *of the Air Force*

It signifies the individual is responsible all the enlisted within that branch of service, not just the 10th Army or the 77th TFS or the USS Enterprise.


----------



## Genesis

I always wondered why isn't Chinese guns more widely used? The type 95 has been hyped by the media and yet it is not for sale. I assume the manufacturing cost is not high and reliability at least good. Even if it is not the super powered weapon of Modern Warfare. Or is it.

Why not make some money? 

I know it's exported to some countries but not all and I think not in huge quantities. Shouldn't it at least replace the Type 81 Pakistan uses?


----------



## hk299792458

Genesis said:


> I always wondered why isn't Chinese guns more widely used? The type 95 has been hyped by the media and yet it is not for sale. I assume the manufacturing cost is not high and reliability at least good. Even if it is not the super powered weapon of Modern Warfare. Or is it.
> 
> Why not make some money?
> 
> I know it's exported to some countries but not all and I think not in huge quantities. Shouldn't it at least replace the Type 81 Pakistan uses?



Type 95 is widely sold.

One example -





Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

*China takes first and second in special forces competition*



> Mohammed Najib
> Amman
> 
> The Snow Leopard Unit of the Chinese People's Armed Police Force has won the fifth annual Warrior Competition held at King Abdullah II Special Operations Training Center (KASOTC) in Amman from 24-28 March.
> 
> The special duty group of the Special Police Academy of the Chinese People's Armed Police Force's came second, followed by the Canadian Special Operations Regiment. The Palestinian Presidential Guard, which has been trained by Russia, the US and Jordan, came in fourth position, a significant improvement on its 10th place in 2012.
> 
> Thirty three special operations and counter-terrorism teams from 18 countries participated, with Algeria, Bahrain, France, Greece, Iraq, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Malaysia, the Netherlands, Qatar, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Switzerland, and the US also sending teams.
> 
> The competition was expanded to include 15 activities instead of the seven in 2012. Three of these took place at night and three were surprise events designed to test the teams' ability to react quickly to unexpected challenges. The tests included hostage rescue, aircraft assault, building entry, casualty evacuation, and various shooting exercises.
> 
> Brigadier General (rtd) Frank Toney, the director of KASOTC, told IHS Jane's that the Warrior Competition aimed to allow participants to share experience and tactics. "If the bad guys co-operate and co-ordinate among themselves, so the good guys should co-operate better to combat them," he said.
> 
> The commander of the Iraqi prime minister's counter-terrorism unit, Brigadier General Khadem Jawad, supported this view, telling IHS Jane's that his unit decided to participate in order to keep up with the latest developments in terrorist tactics and responses.
> 
> "The Warrior Competition has become the Olympics of special operations forces," Jon Worman, director of business development at KASOTC, said.
> 
> Samuel Katz, former editor-in-chief of Special Operations Report magazine, told IHS Jane's that "competitions for special operations and intervention units are great for boosting the morale of a team or enabling operators from different countries, cultures, and even political sides, to network and exchange tradecraft."
> 
> He added, however, that it was difficult to simulate the real-world challenges faced by elite units. "There are no guarantees in this line of work other than danger, risk, and courage, and those are intangibles that cannot be replicated in competition," he said.
> 
> Pointing out that the US Navy SEAL unit that received widespread publicity and accolades for killing Osama bin Laden would have been viewed quite differently had its mission ended in disaster, Katz said: "Elite units are often judged by their last mission."
> 
> Copyright © IHS Global Limited, 2013



Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Training of Shenyang military region






Training of border guard from Yunnan province






Exercise of Nanjing military region






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

The Snow Leopard Unit of the Chinese People's Armed Police Force has won the fifth annual Warrior Competition held at King Abdullah II Special Operations Training Center (KASOTC) in Amman from 24-28 March.






New plateau truck settled snow-covered plateau






*QBU-09* sniper rifle: special forces lethal weapons






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

hk299792458 said:


> Type 95 is widely sold.
> 
> One example -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



What country is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Fsjal said:


> What country is that?



Myanmar

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Nanjing Military Region: Female sniper shooting training






Nanjing Military Region : Night training field






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang Military Region : Step in a sniper training camp






Shenyang Military Region : Action to enhance emergency rapid reaction capability






Guangzhou Military Region : Battlefield training center






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Lanzhou Military Region : 47th Group Army enhances combat effectiveness






Nanjing Military Region : Ship transport training






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Xinjiang Military Region : Air-ground combat tactical exercises






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan Military Region : 26th Army's firepower exercise on May 7th






Beijing Military Region : 113th Infantry Division of 38th Army moving to Zhurihe tactical training center






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
Large numbers of PLA tanks participate in drills in NW China*

&#65288;Xinhua&#65289; 08:40, May 09, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Beijing Military Region: 38th Army's Women special force in the first parachute training






Nanjing Military Region : 31th Army King of Double Tap Championship






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*The Chinese People&#8217;s Liberation Army since 1949: Ground Forces




Related link(s). *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu Military Region : Preparing for the "Gold platoon" trials in the 14th Army 






Nanchang, Jiangxi : Army sniper competition started






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan Military Region : Efficient new main battle equipment support capabilities at night






Nanjing Military Region : Organization of large-scale joint air defense dexercise






Xinjiang Military Region: Sent helicopters to transport troops and supplies to the duty point






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

The Reporter to experience new *QBU-10* 12.7mm caliber sniper rifle






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Nanjing Military Region : Tor-M1 missile system "black box"






Nanjing Military Region : New Command Information System to enhance anti-aircraft fire capability






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Shenyang Military Region : 39th Army combat training of new *ZTZ-96A* main battle tank






Jinan Military Region : "Joint-2013B" Exercise






Xinjiang Military Region : Temper emergency forces combat capability in Gobi desert 






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Nanjing Military Region : Multi-dimensional combined arms attack drill






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Tibet Military Region : Evaluation of more than 10 000 soldiers near Brahmaputra River Plateau






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu Military Region : Xi Jinping visits the 2nd Brigade of Army Aviation from 13th Army.

We can see some details of *Z-19* in this video.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu Military Region : Inclement weather temper ground forces combat capability






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Jinan Military Region : Field rescue drill to examinate specific process






Chinese Army - Tactical wargame combat system put into use in combat units






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Automotive soldiers training and assessment information systems entered into service






Shijiazhuang Mechanized Infantry Academy established regional network for joint training and joint teaching






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu Military Region : Building new models for equipment support relying on information technology






Guangzhou Military Region : Multi-type artillery gun shot hitting moving target with a success rate of 90%






Nanjing Military Region : First Army group carried out normalization of mechanism soldier skills contest






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

PTL-02 from Lanzhou military region...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

xuxu1457 said:


>



What is the name of UAV and where is this?


----------



## xuxu1457

Fsjal said:


> What is the name of UAV and where is this?



WJ-600 in Lanzou area of command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

So this is how PLA's artillery forces are trained these days&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Zhejiang Military Region - New vehicle positioning system equipment entered into service based on Beidou-2 technologies






Nanjing Military Region : History of a young lady who wants to become sniper






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Xinjiang military region's training at 4300m altitude






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Lanzhou Military Region : Information technology to enhance army's capacity






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Army special forces contest started today






Special force from chinese gendarmerie






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Inner Mongolian army special forces contest : Special Forces training camp visits






Inner Mongolian army special forces contest : Anti-terrorism search and EOD






Inner Mongolian army special forces contest : Special forces parachuting contest






Henri K.


----------



## Akasa

hk299792458 said:


> Inner Mongolian army special forces contest : Special Forces training camp visits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inner Mongolian army special forces contest : Anti-terrorism search and EOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inner Mongolian army special forces contest : Special forces parachuting contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



You know, these are the same people who invaded China during the Mongol conquests of the Chinese empire.


----------



## hk299792458

July 21st, day 6 of national special force contest.

Counterterrorism operations and 40 km orienteering contest
















Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Inner Mongolian army special forces contest : Car shooting contest and special driving courses






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise : Last for 20 days, about 1,300 people participating






Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise : Chinese participating troop went abroad exercise area






Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise : Participating units change transportation in Manzhouli






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise : China's six helicopters took off today






Chengdu Military Region : 13th Army Group's Infantry limit training camp






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise : Chinese camping baseopened, drills go into battle plan preparation phase






Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise : The second phase of consultation campaign begins today






Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise : Visit joint exercise field camp






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Tibet Military Region : New breakthroughs in high-altitude logistic support capability






Guangzhou Military Region : Warehouse and material support field exercises at night






Nanjing Military Region : Women special force's training






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise: The first flight training of the Chinese Air Force battle group






Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercises: Russian armed forces to expand the existing adaptive training






Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise: The two sides commanders issued a combat command on August 7th






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Tibet's first militia integrated training base in use






Chengdu Military Region : 13th Army's special force daily training






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

August 8th, 1st wave joint training in the Sino-Russian "Peace Mission 2013" joint military exercise






Jinan Military Region : A brigade combat training to enhance the operational capability






Tibet Military Region : A brigade day and night maneuver to improve emergency response capabilities






Henri K.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Reserve/militia force training video&#65306;

http://tvplayer.people.com.cn/playe...NGFjLWY1OGUyYmY3ZDBkMC54bWw=/playerByOsmf.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Reserve/militia force training video&#65306;



What is that?


----------



## cirr

Nicknamed &#8220;Steel Hailstorm&#8221;&#65292;a new multiple rocket launcher capable of firing a variety of ammunitions has been successfully developed and tested&#65306;

ä¸*å&#8250;½è¯&#8222;è®ºæ&#8211;°é&#8212;»ï¼&#353;ä¸&#8364;ç&#8218;®æ&#8240;&#8220;å¤&#353;å¼¹ï¼ä¸*å&#8250;½æ&#8211;°å&#382;&#8249;å¤&#353;ç®¡ç«ç®*ç&#8218;®ç*&#8221;å&#710;¶æ&#710;å&#352;&#376;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Chinese &#8221;M777&#8220; for export&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

cirr said:


> Chinese &#8221;M777&#8220; for export&#65306;


Is there any specification abut it?


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## Saleem

hk299792458 said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> ZSL90A???


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Introduction to the 47th army group of PLAGF.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

20th army group of Jinan military region.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

self-deleted


----------



## cirr

self-deleted


----------



## cirr

self-deleted


----------



## hk299792458

41th army group of Guangzhou Military Region






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

54th army group from Jinan military region.






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Urban combat drill of Nankin military region






One of the urban combat training centers






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Night drill of 1st army group of Nankin military region






Exercise "Action of duty 2013B"






Shenyang military region's drill






Henri K.


----------



## cirr

[YouKu]XNjIxNDU5MDc2[/YouKu]


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## cirr

Standard issue for PLA army&#8216;s RCNCO&#65306;


----------



## hk299792458

PHL-03 from Nankin military region






Guangzhou military region











Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

PHL-03 from Nankin military region






Guangzhou military region











Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Night exercise of Jinan military region.






13th army group from Chengdu military region. India should have remembered very well this army group.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

"Action of duty 2013B" exercise ended today.






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Xinjiang military region






Shenyang military region






Hunan province






Henri K.


----------



## Genesis

Cool trailer of a movie, target locked.

Not in China at the moment, so can't see it, but once I get back.

The story most likely sucks, these days, which movie has a good story, but the weapons are advanced, the troops used are elite, and live ammunition are used. So be cool to see it for that.


----------



## cirr

HQ-16As for PLA Group Army Air Defence：


----------

